# 5 month old frequent waking- please help



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there,


Really hoping you can offer some advise- my son is 5 months on the 27th Sep, and is exclusively breastfed. He has never been a good sleeper, awake twice a night on average, but the past 4/5 weeks have been extreme and getting worse. 


We thought perhaps it was a 4 month growth spurt but it's not gotten better and after weeks of it me and DP are at the end of our tethers. Last night he was awake at 10pm (settled at 7.30) then 11.30, 1.30, 2.30 then awake til 4.30 then woke at 6am, awake til 7 then had 20 mins more! The night before was every 2 hours. I long for the days 5 weeks ago when it was 1am and 4am! I didn't realise how lucky I was!


My DP tries to settle him without the boob which is occasionally successful but not always, so I end up feeding him. We co-sleep from about 2am- as can take no more- but recently even snuggling next to me he will wake after 45mins or not settle at all. Co-sleeping is not a long term solution for us- a small bed means DP is in the uncomfy spare room and no room for mattress on floor means I am constantly on edge. 


He is a big baby- in the 98th centile- and has no problem with his weight etc. He feeds every 3/4 hours during the day so can go for longer at night! He is generally happy. I wondered about teething as he drools alot (but dosing with ibruprofen makes no difference) or inabilty to self settle? 


I have a 3 year old so catching up on sleep during the day is impossible. (Incidentally she slept through from 3.5 months!!)


Any advise gratefully appreciated because at this point I can take no more. 


Regards,


Fizzybee x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi fizzybee, definately sounds like teething and if he's not far off 6 months he may be ready for weaning too, for the teething, paracetamol can be given with ibuprofen together for pain relief and teething crystals work well too, give those a try and see if it makes a difference, and if he will chew on a  cold teething toy this may help too, let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Nic,
Thanks for your quick response- will try the teething crystals and paracetamol with ibuprofen. It'll be just over 5 weeks till he is 6 months old- I am scared of weaning too early- it is drilled into us not to wean until 6 months! He was 20 lbs 7 last week, and has been eyeing up our meals... do you think it would be worth trying some solids, or maybe wait a couple more weeks?
Thanks again- much appreciated. I will let you know if we have any joy with the meds! 
Kind Regards,
Fizzybee x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I would try the teething stuff first, but he may be coming up to that time for weaning, it doesn't mean you have to start right now and of course my advice would always be 'wait till 6 months' but it is your choice, see how you get on and let me know 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Nic,
just wanted to update you on our (lack of) progress on the sleep front! 
Our DS will be 6 months on Sunday and still wakes on average 4 times a night. I was hoping i could update my post with some problem solved type info for anyone else in this awful position but it's not to be!
We tried all Teething remedies but with no joy and started weaning onto solids a few weeks ago and he is now on 3 meals a day. 
I would say things are a little better as he is less likely to be awake in the night for several hours, and he will settle without feeding when he wakes at 10ish. We have really concentrated on him napping at least once a day in his cot and thats going well. I feel better able to deal with it as i think i have accepted it. It was so frustrating trying to solve it- is it the dark, the light, too quiet too hot too full too lonely- i think i stressed myself out.
Not that i have given in! We have a long haul holiday in a fortnight which will mess up his clock good and proper, then once home i think we will begin the dreaded sleep training!
Thanks again for your advise. Will let you know if i ever solve it or am still up 4 times this time next year! X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Well when the time is right for you, I will be happy to try and give you other ideas to try to help you to get him to sleep through, just let me know

Nic
Xx


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Nic, will certainly come to you for sleep advise in a couple of weeks. Enjoy the holiday first then get cracking! 
Fizzy


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a great time xx


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Nic,
Thought I'd post an update for you and anyone reading this in the middle of a sleepless baby crisis.
My DS is almost a year old now and is sleeping great! It's taken a while but he now sleeps from 7.30pm til 6ish with an hour and a half morning nap and 45 mins afternoon nap. Whoop! 
From 10 months if started sleeping til 3am and just waking once and now he's sleeping through the poppet.
We didn't sleep train in the end, just figured out a way that worked for us to stay sane with taking turns with DP and safer co-sleeping. Am happy he got there in the end under his own steam. So for anyone reading this and suffering, it will get better one day. I'm like a new woman!
Congratulations to you too Nic,
fizzy x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks fizzy, I'm pleased you found your own way for your LO into a good sleep routine 

Nic
Xx


----------

